# Disassembled Pistol Kits?



## KWheels (Apr 5, 2010)

I've seen an ad in the magazines for a mini 1911 that has all of the parts in a pile and says something along the lines of "to make it easier for the competitors to copy us, we've provided you with pictures of all of our parts" or something like that.

Does anyone know of a kit like this for an automatic pistol, that comes completely disassembled, but drilled, tapped,etc, made for home assembly? I've looked and have only found black powder pistols, which I'm not too interested in. 

Honestly, if I could buy the disassembled mini 1911, i would in a heartbeat, but I cant find anything like it online.

EDIT: something like this:


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Apr 5, 2010)

Saarco sells a 1911 kit that includes all of the parts except for the frame.  

To get a frame you must purchase it through a liscenced dealer.

Fusion Firearms also sells frame and slide kits as well as all of the parts to complete a 1911.

Also Caspian, Foster Industries(parent company for Caspian), and also STI offer frame and slide combos.

You need to realize ahead of time though that 1911's don't usually just drop together and most parts require some hand fitting and proper tools to do so.

My Fusion started like this:





Ended up like this:


----------



## KWheels (Apr 5, 2010)

So from what I'm understanding, theres not really kits that are exactly what I'm looking for, but i can buy all the parts separate, at least for some popular guns like a 1911. I expected to have to ship to an FFL or buy local, just as if i were building an AR.

What kind of hand fitting and proper tools? I'm pretty mechanically inclined, and while I'm by no means a gun smith, I've built an AR, and have a bit of experience with machining and fabrication.

edit: It looks like fusion firearms has a 1911 kit, so i guess they are out there, just hard to find.


----------



## VHinch (Apr 5, 2010)

If you truly build a 1911 from the ground up, literally every part in the weapon other than the grip screws has to be hand fit, and there are some critical weapon specific tools that are needed.  It's not like building an AR.  When building a 1911 it's easy to end up with a paperweight due to tolerance stacking, or worse a gun that goes full auto on you because of a poorly fit fire control group.

If you're going to do it, I'd suggest going with Fusion, as they will do as much of the work for you as you like, so you can get some of the critical items that take a fair amount of skill and equipment done by them (slide to frame, fitting the barrel, staking the plunger tube, etc.) and then finish out it out yourself.


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Apr 6, 2010)

If you buy a kit and it falls together without special tools and fitting then it will probably be totally inaccurate.  1911's are in a whole different class than AR's when you talk about assembling from scratch.  A new slide should not even mate with a new lower before fitting, etc.  

I would advise the purchase of a complete pistol of reputable brand.


----------



## KWheels (Apr 6, 2010)

are there any non 1911 kits that can be assembled in this manner, or are all pistols pretty much the same in this aspect


----------

